# 05 Brute 750: Popping on decel, won't idle unless choked, and low power. Rejet?



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

SO, I am still fighting with my Brute not wanting to idle unless the choke is at least halfway on, popping as soon as i get off the throttle, and its low on power. I have pulled the carbs off numerous times and have cleaned the hell out of them. Played with the chokes, nothing. So, the only thing I can think is that I am running lean and need to rejet. I did not put two and two together until just now and realized that the previous owner put a UNI air filter on, and i am assuming did not rejet. Also, it is definitely louder than a stock brute, so he may have done something along the lines of the stock exhaust mod. 

So, unless anyone else has any ideas, i am assuming I have to rejet. I am, however, unsure what jets I need. So, is there a kit out there where I can buy a bunch of different jets/needles, etc, and swap until I find something good or do I have to buy them separately? 

Thanks. 

-Greg


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

dyno jet kit, it will come with 4 or 5 diff jet sizes and an adjustable needles


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Most jet kits include several different jets etc. But IMO you have a leak between your carbs and heads, like maybe a cracked boot or loose clamp , to be that lean , did you recently snorkel it? that could explain it . but that is really lean


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks. Ill check that out. Anybody else have any input?


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Vacuum leak or dirty carb? 

Is it was modified, you would have to assume it was running fine afterwards (or was already re-jetted?). Is this a new problem or existing? Has it been swamped?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Sounds like a vaccum leak to me or even an exhaust leak. Check for both..Vaccum leak will make it run lean, exhaust leak will cause the popping.. Just a thought.. Mine was popping, I found the exhaust leak, and it fixed it..


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

Where all would I search for a vacuum leak? Only place I can think of is off the diaphragms, unless there are supposed to be some vacuum lines attached the carb I have not seen yet.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

I am assuming he it talking about the intake side , because it is the vacuum side of the motor, exhaust being the pressure side . there are no vacuum lines on my P650


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Take some carb cleaner in a spray can and spray around the carb boots (holders) and all around the carbs while its running and see if it makes it run different. Run jet cleaners (wires) through ALL the jets and pilot jets. Dont forget the lil bleeders in the vacuum diaphrams. They got really tiny jets in the rubber part. Brutes had a habit about the boots being torn where they grip the cylinders. Some came from the factory with very sharp edges that would eventually cut the boots. Check for cracks also. Dont waste yer time with jet kits, too expensive. Just go up 2 sizes on yer main jets and do a #40 pilot jet on both carbs and that should get you started. You pay a few bucks for each jet while jet kits are close to 100 bucks. Most dealerships have an inventory of different jets.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Spray some intake/carb cleaner around the area and idle should change if a leak exists.


----------

